# Membros da família



## FloMar

É possível dizer as frases que seguem:

Sou caçulo/a / sou a caçula

Sou um dos filhos do meio, sou filho do meio

Sou primogénito/ sou a primogénito/a

Sou filho único mais nunca: sou o filho único a não ser que seja sou o filho único dos meus pais


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que pretenderá a resposta em função do uso do Brasil, mas, no de Portugal, não, _'caçula_' é um termo que cá não se usa. Nós dizemos:

'_Sou o filho mais velho_' (pode dizer '_primogénito_', claro, mas é um termo erudito)
'_Sou o filho mais novo_'
'_Sou o filho do mei_o' ou '_/o segundo /terceiro/quarto/etc./ filho_'
_'Sou filho único',  _se os pais não tiverem mais filhos e se reportar à sua qualidade/situação pessoal ou '_Sou o único filho_' se quiser dizer que eles não tiveram outros filhos.


----------



## pfaa09

Sou caçulo/a / sou a caçula = I'm funny / I'm the funny one (can you see the difference?)
_Caçulo_ usa-se em Portugal e no Brasil para filho/a mais novo/nova. The youngest sibling
Não faz muito sentido alguém dizer: Sou caçulo/a.
Dizemos antes: Sou o/a... de entre outros irmãos.
Sou *o* mais jovem da casa. I am the youngest in the house.
Sou mais jovem... = I'm youngest


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil eu só ouvi o termo ser usado sem que varie em gênero. É substantivo comum de dois. «eu sou o filho caçula», «ela é a irmã caçula». Se o caçula for muito mais novo que os demais, alguns dirão «temporão», mas este último já praticamente em desuso.


----------



## FloMar

pfaa09 said:


> Sou caçulo/a / sou a caçula = I'm funny / I'm the funny one (can you see the difference?)
> _Caçulo_ usa-se em Portugal e no Brasil para filho/a mais novo/nova. The youngest sibling
> Não faz muito sentido alguém dizer: Sou caçulo/a.
> Dizemos antes: Sou o/a... de entre outros irmãos.
> Sou *o* mais jovem da casa. I am the youngest in the house.
> Sou mais jovem... = I'm youngest




Can I double check: sou o terceiro de entre os meus 5 irmãos.  Is this correct?


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Can I double check: sou o terceiro de entre os meus 5 irmãos.  Is this correct?



Absolutamente, mas também pode simplesmente dizer _'sou o terceiro de 5 irmãos'_


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Absolutamente, mas também pode simplesmente dizer _'sou o terceiro de 5 irmãos'_




FloMar.
Instead of: I'm the third among my three brothers/siblings.
It's ok to say: I'm the third of 5 brothers/siblings


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> No Brasil eu só ouvi o termo ser usado sem que varie em gênero. É substantivo comum de dois. «eu sou o filho caçula», «ela é a irmã caçula».


Sim, é verdade que _caçula_ é muito mais comum, usa-se em ambos os sexos/géneros, mas _caçulo_ também existe e tem o mesmo significado.


----------



## machadinho

Um _puzzle._ Suponhamos que A tenha tido 3 filhos com B nesta ordem: b₁, b₂ e b₃; mas, depois, devidamente divorciado ou divorciada de B, tenha tido um único filho com C: c₁. Pergunta: b₃ é um caçula?


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> Suponhamos que A tenha tido 3 filhos com B nesta ordem: b₁, b₂ e b₃; mas, depois, devidamente divorciado ou divorciada de B, tenha tido um único filho com C: c₁. Pergunta: b₃ é um caçula?


Se bem entendi o seu enigma, de uma coisa eu tenho certeza, da família A+B o b3 é o filho caçula.
Posteriormente, e após o divórcio, se o elemento A for mulher, o filho em conjunto com C passa a ser meio-irmão dos 3 filhos de A+B. Não sei se pode ser considerado o mais novo (caçula).
Se por outro lado, o divorciado A for um homem, o filho c1 já é irmão dos b1, b2 e b3, e aí, talvez possa ser considerado o novo caçula... talvez, deixo a dúvida, talvez o Carfer como entendido em leis nos possa esclarecer.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Se bem entendi o seu enigma, de uma coisa eu tenho certeza, da família A+B o b3 é o filho caçula.
> Posteriormente, e após o divórcio, se o elemento A for mulher, o filho em conjunto com C passa a ser meio-irmão dos 3 filhos de A+B. Não sei se pode ser considerado o mais novo (caçula).
> Se por outro lado, o divorciado A for um homem, o filho c1 já é irmão dos b1, b2 e b3, e aí, talvez possa ser considerado o novo caçula... talvez, deixo a dúvida, talvez o Carfer como entendido em leis nos possa esclarecer.



_Só posso dizer que 'caçula_' não é um termo jurídico, é uma palavra de origem africana (do quimbundo) que, como já acima referi, não costumo ouvir em Portugal, excepto em novelas brasileiras ou pessoas por elas influenciadas e uma outra oriunda de Angola. A posição dos filhos na ordem cronológica do nascimento não tem actualmente, que me recorde, qualquer relevância legal (já teve, no tempo em que havia morgadios, ou seja, desde os Filipes até meados do século XIX). Os filhos são legalmente todos iguais, independentemente do sexo, da ordem de nascimento ou mesmo de terem nascido dentro ou fora do casamento. Julgo que no Brasil é igual.


----------



## machadinho

Mais ou menos, Carfer. Falecido A, c3 ficaria com uma parcela maior da herança de A do que os filhos B, não?

C3 é, ao mesmo tempo, filho único e filho mais novo? Não é estranho?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Mais ou menos, Carfer. Falecido A, c3 ficaria com uma parcela maior da herança de A do que os filhos B, não?
> 
> C3 é, ao mesmo tempo, filho único e filho mais novo? Não é estranho?



Não, não ficaria, pelo menos na nossa lei. Os filhos de A serão todos tratados por igual. O que importa é que são filhos de A, independentemente de quem é o outro progenitor, logo, os respectivos quinhões na herança de A têm todos o mesmo valor. Acontece, porém, que o cônjuge C também é herdeiro de A. Na nossa lei o cônjuge concorre sempre com os filhos e pais (se for o caso) do falecido e a sua parte na herança não pode mesmo ser inferior a um quarto. Suponho que será por isso que diz que C1 seria privilegiado, mas de facto tal não acontece senão potencial e indirectamente, apenas quando C morrer e partindo do pressuposto de que C sobrevive a A (pode,efectivamente, ter falecido antes deste). C sobrevivo, entretanto, até pode ter dado cabo de tudo e, à data da sua morte, já não restar nada do que recebeu de A mas, de qualquer forma, na partilha da fracção da herança que cabe aos filhos de A eles são todos tratados por igual. (Nem sempre foi assim, como disse. No regime dos morgadios o mais velho herdava tudo e, enquanto vigorou a distinção entre filhos legítimos e ilegítimos, estes eram discriminados, recebendo apenas metade do que cabia aos outros irmãos).
Também não me parece estranho essa dupla qualidade. Depende do que tomarmos como referência. Se o casal AC, é filho único, se apenas A, é o filho mais novo.


----------



## machadinho

Não sabia! Grato pelo esclarecimento, Cafer.


----------



## FloMar

guihenning said:


> No Brasil eu só ouvi o termo ser usado sem que varie em gênero. É substantivo comum de dois. «eu sou o filho caçula», «ela é a irmã caçula». Se o caçula for muito mais novo que os demais, alguns dirão «temporão», mas este último já praticamente em desuso.


Numa famíila de dois irmãos em que  o menino é mais idosa do que a menina, se diz que 'a menina é *a *caçula'?


----------



## guihenning

Sim, numa família em que o irmão é mais velho diz-se que a filha é a caçula ou a mais nova, simplesmente.
«_ela é a caçula_», «_ela é a filha mais nova_»


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, pode-se distinguir _caçula_, como o mais novo de um grupo qualquer: profissionais de uma determinada área, colegas de trabalho, atletas, músicos, etc.
Também ocorre, especialmente no beletrismo e afins, o termo _benjamim_, indicando o mais jovem de uma geração de escritores, poetas, artistas em geral, políticos de um partido, jornalistas, etc.


----------



## DannyDJ

O termo "caçulo" é bem conhecido pelos brasileiros de todas as idades, ou geralmente é usado apenas pela geração mais velha?


----------



## guihenning

Parece-me ser termo bem comum e entendido por todos. Só conheço o adjetivo “caçula” para ambos os gêneros. O dicionário até abona “caçulo”, mas nunca me deparei com essa forma.


----------



## FloMar

É possível dizer *sou caçula,* *sou avó* etc.  (sem o artigo) para designar relacionamentos familiares (de forma muito geral)?


----------



## guihenning

Para mim, avó, mãe, filho, etc soam bem sem artigo para generalizar, mas 'caçula' sem artigo me soa um pouco estranho. Eu diria "sou o caçula de três [filhos]", "sou pai de dois meninos", "sou mãe de dois adolescentes", "sou avó de três netos maravilhosos" etc…
Mas creio ser mais uma questão de eufonia pessoal do que regra _não dita_. Pode haver outros brasileiros com percepções distintas da minha.


----------

